# Interesting option for bio media?



## Aquaflow (Jan 5, 2013)

Interesting idea. Just had a quick Google search and it seems it may work as long as it's pure volcanic pumice (like the type people use to sand off corns on their feet :bleurgh

http://tinyurl.com/cm5svzj

Just make sure that brand you mention has no additives or perfumes etc. Never heard of it myself but I'm pretty sure you can buy normal pumice stones in all sorts of shapes from health shops or pharmacists.


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

I have seen folks use broken volcanic rock as bio-media before. Crushed/broken coral rubble is used regularly by marine aquarists. I'm aware they usually use LR as its source, but I've talked to many and they use a small amount of LR mixed with dead rock.


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been on a quest for affordable, porous bio media and haven't found much yet. My question about pummie, does it float? Might be hard to use as bio media if it doesn't stay submerged. 

How much is a pummie stone like that these days?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I have heard of using lava rock for bio media, usually the gravel sized pieces, about 1/4" to about 3/8", perhaps larger. 
I remember some posts where the person was asking if the lava used in gas bar-b-ques could be used in an aquarium, but I do not remember the answer. 

There is a pumice stone available in garden/landscape/masonry/bulk materials stores. Around here it is called Feather Stone, because it is so light. It is very easy to work, highly likely could be carved to whatever shape you want (ie: fill the basket in a canister filter.)


----------



## Aquaflow (Jan 5, 2013)

I think pumice will float. But cos it's so easy to shape you could probably press a weight into it or make a hole to tie a weight into.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

If it is inside the filter, especially a can, the baskets will secure it, so no worries about it floating.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

You can also buy bags of gravel-sized pumice in garden centers and such. I think they use it for similar reasons as perlite. 

I'm currently running an eclipse, and I opened up one of the cartridges, dumped the carbon, and filled it with the pumice (I already had a bag lying around), and stuck a sponge over top of the whole thing.

I don't think I'd cut a piece to fit a filter, I'm not certain that water would flow through it easily enough. For flat panel-type media, I think it's probably best to just stick with foam and floss, but think this would work well loose/bagged. Oh, rinse it well if you use the horticultural stuff. 

Here's a couple articles about an undersea volcano that erupted recently, and it left a bunch of pumice floating around on the ocean:

http://www.nbcnews.com/id/48613730/ns/technology_and_science-science/

http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/08/the-biology-of-volcanic-pumice-rafts/

http://setsail.com/tongan-volcano-adventure/

According to the second one, the pumice floats for months-years, so I don't think it will completely waterlog, and I don't think water will really flow through the material the same way it will filter foam.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

thelub said:


> I've been on a quest for affordable, porous bio media and haven't found much yet. My question about pummie, does it float? Might be hard to use as bio media if it doesn't stay submerged.
> 
> How much is a pummie stone like that these days?


Here you go. Two gallons of pumice for $16.55 plus shipping. I've seen other listings from the vendor for smaller sizes, something like the size of BioRio. This has a very similar look to Matrix.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Isn't this eventually going to break down into fine glass residue along tank edge.


----------

